# [NA & EU] If you can't change your SSID, use a Smartphone to get BESTBUY items.



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2013)

*[NA & EU] Use a Smartphone to get BESTBUY/NINTENDO ZONE DLC items.*

*Just bumping this post up as I'm seeing lots of EU people trading stupid amounts of items for the Afternoon Tea Set.

EU people get the Afternoon Tea Set next week. Here's a guide to using your smartphone if you don't know how to change your SSID on your router.*

So if you want to get BESTBUY(NA) or NINTENDO ZONE(EU) items from the comfort of your own home, you can change the SSID of your router.
This is discussed more >here<.

If you don't know how too, don't want too or you're not allowed too, you can still get these items by using any smartphone.

I'm using my iPhone 4.

Below is a guide (which I hope is simple) to allow you guys to do this.

You're simply going to tether your iPhone (or other generic smartphones) and trick your 3DS into thinking it's connected to a Bestbuy/Nintendo Hotspot.
This works worldwide. 

*STEP 1)
*On your device, go to:
*Settings* > *General* > *About* > *Name*
Change the name of your device to "*Bestbuy*" if you're in NA or "*_The Cloud*" if you're in EU.

*Photo Sequence:*





















*STEP 2)
*On your device, go to:
*Settings* > *General* > *Network* > *Personal Hotspot* > *Turn On*
Your device is now discoverable and can be used as a router to connect to the internet.
Take note of password.

*Photo Sequence:*














*Step 3)
*On your 3DS, go to:
*Homes Screen* > *Settings* > *Internet Settings* > *Connection Settings* > *New Connection*
When searching, your 3DS will locate your new iPhone/device Hotspot. Use this.
Type in the "wi-fi password" you noted in the last step and test connection.

*Photo Sequence:*















*Step 4)
*You're 3DS is now connected to your device.
*Start ACNL game as normal* > *Go to Post Office* > *Ask about present* > *receive latest item*

*Photo Sequence:*





*Remember:
*Most smartphones can tether for free but depends on your contract/billing methods.
If you can't tether for free, make sure you turn off your device's Hotspot when you've got your present.
Only attempt this if you're comfortable with technology etc.
I take no responsibility for your actions. You do this at your own risk.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 23, 2013)

Would this be alright to do if my phone contract gives me 1GB per month anyway included?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would this be alright to do if my phone contract gives me 1GB per month anyway included?



I would of thought so. I have 2GB monthly limit and never exceed it.

You're only going to be connected for a few minutes as long as you remember to switch off your hotspot after anyway.
After you can use your normal connection again.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 23, 2013)

I will try it now. Hope with the S4 it's similiar 

*EDIT*

I have made all the steps... but I don't get the "Nintendo Zone". Will this show up on my 3DS? Everyting seems just perfect. I named it _the cloud on my handy turn on hotspot and connectet it with my 3ds but there isn't a nintendo zone :/


----------



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> I will try it now. Hope with the S4 it's similiar



Good luck.
Basically, you need to change your phones name to either "Bestbuy" or "_The Cloud", turn your phone into a hotspot/wifi access point and then connect to it with your 3DS.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 23, 2013)

Just works fine but the Nintendo zone don't show up Oo


----------



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> Just works fine but the Nintendo zone don't show up Oo



Nintendo Zone appeared on my 3DS but I didn't use it.
You should be able to just start game as long as your connections there.
I deleted my old connection so only the "_The Cloud" was available just to be sure.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 23, 2013)

> Nintendo Zone appeared on my 3DS but I didn't use it.
> You should be able to just start game as long as your connections there.
> I deleted my old connection so only the "_The Cloud" was available just to be sure.


That's strange maybe it don't like my country xD
I'll delete my other conections now... maybe then it will work!

Oh god it have worked now! Thank you 
Pretty easy to do... A great way to get the items


----------



## pocky (Jun 23, 2013)

for Android Users:
Step 1:
Settings > Wireless & Networks > Portable Wi-Fi hotspot settings
Step 2:
Make sure that the Wi-Fi hotspot box is unchecked > Change Router Name (SSID) to Bestbuy (must be capitalized this way)
Step 3:
Check the Portable Wi-Fi hotspot box
Step 4: 
Start ACNL game as normal > Go to Post Office > Ask about present > receive latest item


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 23, 2013)

Tried that did'nt work for me :/


----------



## pocky (Jun 23, 2013)

JunJun said:


> Tried that did'nt work for me :/


are you in the US?
If so, you need to change your SSID to Bestbuy, *not* BESTBUY


----------



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2013)

JunJun said:


> Tried that did'nt work for me :/



Did you follow every step?
It works for me and my brother. Also there's been some success with TBT users using this method too...
Maybe I can help?


----------



## pocky (Jun 23, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Did you follow every step?
> It works for me and my brother. Also there's been some success with TBT users using this method too...
> Maybe I can help?



By the way, for US it's Bestbuy, not BESTBUY. Only the B is capitalized, if you capitalize everything it won't work


----------



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2013)

pocky said:


> By the way, for US it's Bestbuy, not BESTBUY. Only the B is capitalized, if you capitalize everything it won't work



Ok thanks for clarifying that.
I'm in England so use "_The Cloud".


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 23, 2013)

This does work I just did it. However it was a bit hit and miss. I tried everything in the steps but the Nintendo Zone didn't pop up for me and I would loose connection randomly but all of a sudden the Nintendo Zone popped up and I got my gift from the post office!


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't even get the nintendo Zone but get the item


----------



## spamurai (Jun 23, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> This does work I just did it. However it was a bit hit and miss. I tried everything in the steps but the Nintendo Zone didn't pop up for me and I would loose connection randomly but all of a sudden the Nintendo Zone popped up and I got my gift from the post office!



That's because the device uses the GPRS network if you're not in a 3G area or have good enough signal to use the Edge network.
My signal isn't great and uses the GPRS network so the connection isn't amazing, but does work at least 
Just incase you were wondering 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mokuren said:


> I don't even get the nintendo Zone but get the item



Yeh, you don't need it as the item is distributed in game


----------



## SamXX (Jun 23, 2013)

Worked for me! I'm in the UK, and used "_The Cloud". Thanks!


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 23, 2013)

Confirmed this works for UK using "_The Cloud" instead of "Bestbuy". I used my router at home.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## Nami (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks so much! I'm not allowed to mess with the router, it isn't mine anyway so. I really wanted the Dlc.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm going to try this away from home with my iPad.  That way I do not need to delete my home networks


----------



## Aivilo (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you! So glad that us non US players can get DLC, some are exclusive which is nice


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 24, 2013)

Great, thanks for this! I got it to work on _The Cloud


----------



## AlanS181824 (Jun 24, 2013)

My Sky Hub doesn't allow for spaces in the SSID name so,
I used my Nexus 7 and it worked perfectly!
I now have the Raccoon Wall clock!
I have 60mb internet and it used just under 1mb in case anyone is wondering!


----------



## tutti_frutti (Jun 24, 2013)

Got this to work tonight using my iPhone, thanks!


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 24, 2013)

I got it to work with my iPad as well...very nice!


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 24, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Did you follow every step?
> It works for me and my brother. Also there's been some success with TBT users using this method too...
> Maybe I can help?


I did all the steps but my 3DS wouldn't accept my phone.


pocky said:


> By the way, for US it's Bestbuy, not BESTBUY. Only the B is capitalized, if you capitalize everything it won't work


 I did type it that way still didn't work It looked like it was going to connect but at the last minute I got a error code.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 24, 2013)

JunJun said:


> I did all the steps but my 3DS wouldn't accept my phone.
> I did type it that way still didn't work It looked like it was going to connect but at the last minute I got a error code.



Have you deleted all other connections? Sometimes it uses other connections.

There's no reason why it wouldn't work unless you have very poor signal on your device.


----------



## NessSuccess (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweet, I got this to work. Thanks!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 24, 2013)

JunJun said:


> I did all the steps but my 3DS wouldn't accept my phone.
> I did type it that way still didn't work It looked like it was going to connect but at the last minute I got a error code.



Jun, try:

1. In your tethering settings (creating a hot spot) you named the Network 'Bestbuy' right? Also, set the security options to 'Open' ...you may have to create a password IF the steps below do not work. 

2. Now the 3DS can ONLY save 3x different connections, therefore if those three are occupied w/ Network settings for your house, work, Starbucks for example- delete the Starbucks connection as the other two are more relevant.

3. Now that you have an open slot to 'create a new connection' it should start by scanning for a new Access Point- if the settings were done correctly on your cell, 'Bestbuy' should be listed. 

4. Select 'Bestbuy' & start the Nintendo Zone app. Allow it some time to download some files & after a bit, start New Leaf. 

5. Speak to Pelly! 

Good luck, Jun!


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 24, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Did you follow every step?
> It works for me and my brother. Also there's been some success with TBT users using this method too...
> Maybe I can help?





pocky said:


> By the way, for US it's Bestbuy, not BESTBUY. Only the B is capitalized, if you capitalize everything it won't work





spamurai said:


> Have you deleted all other connections? Sometimes it uses other connections.
> 
> There's no reason why it wouldn't work unless you have very poor signal on your device.



lol I never knew that I guess I could try getting rid of the regular connect and use that.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 24, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Jun, try:
> 
> 1. In your tethering settings (creating a hot spot) you named the Network 'Bestbuy' right? Also, set the security options to 'Open' ...you may have to create a password IF the steps below do not work.
> 
> ...



You don't need to open the Nintendo Zone App because the items are distributed in game.
Most people connected and have gone straight into the game.



JunJun said:


> lol I never knew that I guess I could try getting rid of the regular connect and use that.



Just make sure the "Bestbuy" or "_The Cloud" connection is the only connection (or the least secured) and your 3DS will use it by default. (ie. if you have two connections, a protected Bestbuy one and an open home network/public hotspot, it will automatically connect to the open one, in turn, not working).

Let me know if you're still having problems.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 25, 2013)

Something I also found, if you are not willing to remove the extra connection settings, take your devices and get away from your regular network.  I believe (don't quote me on this) that the 3ds takes the connections in order, i.e. if home is connection 1 and device is connection 2, it will take home first if available.

I took my devices to the post office today and did my download from there.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 25, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Something I also found, if you are not willing to remove the extra connection settings, take your devices and get away from your regular network.  I believe (don't quote me on this) that the 3ds takes the connections in order, i.e. if home is connection 1 and device is connection 2, it will take home first if available.
> 
> I took my devices to the post office today and did my download from there.



I think you're right.
I've put my iPhone hotspot in Connection1 and my regular internet connection in Connection2's slot to solve this seems I only turn on my hotspot when I want to get an item. In turn the 3DS using my 2nd connection (regular connection) by default. 

If that makes sense lol.
Ie, when my hotspot is on, it connects to that first.
When it's off, it uses my normal internet.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh wow thank-you I will try this to get the UK items since I am in NA!  ^^


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 25, 2013)

spamurai said:


> You don't need to open the Nintendo Zone App because the items are distributed in game.
> Most people connected and have gone straight into the game.
> 
> 
> ...



I did everything correctly but it still won't connect :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind that ^ I got it to work


----------



## Nicole (Jun 29, 2013)

This didn't work out for me so it looks like I'm going to miss out on this item  

I really hope its orderable thru the catalog.


----------



## Limeybeans (Jun 29, 2013)

Regarding the house wifi and tethering:

Did this today and had to delete the first connection (my home wifi) and have my phone's "Bestbuy" connection as the only one (didn't have third) and it worked. 
Juat wanted to confirm for everyone.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 29, 2013)

Nicole said:


> This didn't work out for me so it looks like I'm going to miss out on this item
> 
> I really hope its orderable thru the catalog.



Well, I could get them for you if necessary 



Limeybeans said:


> Regarding the house wifi and tethering:
> 
> Did this today and had to delete the first connection (my home wifi) and have my phone's "Bestbuy" connection as the only one (didn't have third) and it worked.
> Juat wanted to confirm for everyone.



Yes, thats correct  well thats how I did it xD

It also works having the Tethered connection as Conn1 and the default Wifi as Conn2


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 29, 2013)

What's even more convenient is that when the next gift is released then we can just simply turn the hotspot on and receive the next one as well!


----------



## Joey (Jun 29, 2013)

I can't seem to get this to work for some reason. Maybe because I'm in Ireland and not the UK?


----------



## Hoody (Jul 13, 2013)

Too bad I don't have a phone, nor am I able to change my SSID because of router problems.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 14, 2013)

what abt those from other countries?


----------



## Aquadirt (Jul 14, 2013)

Although I have no access to a Smartphone or my router settings, this is BOSS.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 25, 2013)

--BUMP--

EU People, we all get the Afternoon Tea Set next week.

This thread show's you how you get Nintendo Zone items if you're not sure.

By all means trade with NA players if you want it early but thought you'd want to be reminded


----------



## katie. (Aug 25, 2013)

oh.... my.... god... i really hope this works. thank you thank you!!


----------



## spamurai (Aug 25, 2013)

katie. said:


> oh.... my.... god... i really hope this works. thank you thank you!!



If you have any problems, let me know.
I've helped a bunch of people get items using this method


----------



## katie. (Aug 25, 2013)

spamurai said:


> If you have any problems, let me know.
> I've helped a bunch of people get items using this method



I'm with giffgaff so I don't think i'm able to


----------



## spamurai (Aug 25, 2013)

katie. said:


> I'm with giffgaff so I don't think i'm able to



How come? You can do it with any smart phone or router.


----------



## JamesACNL (Aug 25, 2013)

Is Personal Hotspot just for sharing your 3g/mobile internet or does it share your routers wifi as well?

At the moment I'm using an app from Cydia called PdaNet to share my wi-fi from my router to my 3DS under "_The Cloud". Saves using your mobile data.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 25, 2013)

JamesACNL said:


> "Personal Hotspot" is greyed out in my iPhones settings but that might be because of my provider or something.
> 
> I had to download an app from Cydia called PdaNet to be able to do this, but it does the same thing



Which provider are you with?

I've heard it's a problem with iOS 4 and below... but not iOS 5.0.1 onwards...


----------



## katie. (Aug 25, 2013)

spamurai said:


> How come? You can do it with any smart phone or router.


----------



## JamesACNL (Aug 25, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Which provider are you with?
> 
> I've heard it's a problem with iOS 4 and below... but not iOS 5.0.1 onwards...



Vodafone, I think I just misunderstood what Personal Hotspots did (I had mobile data turned off lol, I got it to work but I'll stick to PdaNet to save mobile data)


----------



## spamurai (Aug 25, 2013)

JamesACNL said:


> Is Personal Hotspot just for sharing your 3g/mobile internet or does it share your routers wifi as well?.



Personal Hotspot just uses your phones data/internet by connecting to the GPRS/Edge or 3G/4G network.
The better the network/signal the better the internet connection 

You don't even need a router to do this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



katie. said:


> View attachment 10959View attachment 10960



Yeh, it's just an account issue.
You just have to enable it (and of course make sure you have data as part of your contract.)


----------



## katie. (Aug 25, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Which provider are you with?
> 
> *I've heard it's a problem with iOS 4* and below... but not iOS 5.0.1 onwards...



ooh. maybe thats why. my dad has an iphone 5 but i dont think he'd let me piss about with his settings...


----------



## spamurai (Aug 25, 2013)

JamesACNL said:


> Vodafone, I think I just misunderstood what Personal Hotspots did (I had mobile data turned off lol, I got it to work but I'll stick to PdaNet to save mobile data)



Ohhh, I see.
Yeh, I'm with Vodafone and Mobile Data needs to be turned on first and you must be sure that you have data as part of your contract. (Most contracts do these days. I get 2GB a month with is more than enough).

- - - Post Merge - - -



katie. said:


> ooh. maybe thats why. my dad has an iphone 5 but i dont think he'd let me piss about with his settings...



iPhone 5's run iOS 5.0+

Check if your mobile data isn't turned. 
If it won't let you, ring them up and ask them to enable it on your account/contract.
(and as I've already said, make sure the data charges are covered by your contract. I get 2GB data a month which is move than enough.)


----------



## Neocmiri (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm guessing this sort of thing doesnt work on pay as you go iphones. I have a pay as you go O2 iphone 5, but if it would work on it, it'd be helpful.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 25, 2013)

Could anyone help me?
My phone is a Samsung Galaxy 2 Mini and I cannot figure how to change my device name!. I found the hotspot settings xD


----------



## spamurai (Aug 25, 2013)

Neocmiri said:


> I'm guessing this sort of thing doesnt work on pay as you go iphones. I have a pay as you go O2 iphone 5, but if it would work on it, it'd be helpful.



I would of thought it would work fine. But you'll obviously be charged for data usage. It takes about 100kB to download an item.
With mostly monthly contracts, you get a data allowance free of charge.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Could anyone help me?
> My phone is a Samsung Galaxy 2 Mini and I cannot figure how to change my device name!. I found the hotspot settings xD



I believe someone on this thread did their galaxy.
It might be in Hotspot settings (name of connection) or phones name in other settings but i've never had a galaxy so I can't be sure personally.


----------



## Neocmiri (Aug 25, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I would of thought it would work fine. But you'll obviously be charged for data usage. It takes about 100kB to download an item.
> With mostly monthly contracts, you get a data allowance free of charge.
> 
> On pay as you go, you dont get the option to set up a personal hotspot from what I've found anyway. I've looked around in all the settings, and its just not there. I also dont have enough (or any) people who need to contact me all the time (or ever sadly...) to prompt me into switching on to a contract.
> Unless there is a way to enable personal hotspots on a pay as you go iphone 5, I'm afraid I'll be stuck heading to a store and hoping their Nintendo Zone works.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Aug 26, 2013)

What is Nintendo Zone ?


----------



## spamurai (Aug 26, 2013)

kathyceeiscool said:


> What is Nintendo Zone ?



It's just basically Nintendo's Wi'fi network but they use other people networks to distribute things through it


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Aug 26, 2013)

if I live in NYC can I just go to Nintendo World to claim my gift .___. I'd rather travel then deal with this fancy shmacny internet connecting stuff D:


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 26, 2013)

kathyceeiscool said:


> if I live in NYC can I just go to Nintendo World to claim my gift .___. I'd rather travel then deal with this fancy shmacny internet connecting stuff D:



Probably. I mean of all places, there should be a Nintendo zone there. It's intended to be something you get when you go to an official Nintendo zone. This stuff with changing the SSID is just a trick


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Aug 27, 2013)

ohhh okay, I dont wanna do something stupid and mess up my internet so I'll just go there


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh, wait a minute... Yours are actually a Best Buy thing. So maybe it's only available at Best Buy. But try Nintendo World, you never know


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have a smart phone either so. Haha no cool stuff for me. |:

Seriously, Ninteno. Why is it so hard to give us these gifts by letting us just use our 3DS whenever and wherever. If New Leaf were a console like Wii U they wouldn't expect us to take it to a best buy. 9_9 There's not even a Nintendo Zone _anywhere near_ me.


----------



## katie. (Aug 27, 2013)

I won't be able to do this and I really want the afternoon tea set. Would anyone be able to get one for me please?!


----------



## spamurai (Aug 27, 2013)

katie. said:


> I won't be able to do this and I really want the afternoon tea set. Would anyone be able to get one for me please?!



They're not out in England for a few more days, but I'll get you one if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## katie. (Aug 27, 2013)

spamurai said:


> They're not out in England for a few more days, but I'll get you one if you don't mind waiting.


Yayy Thank you!


----------

